# Wild Camping in Spain



## 97486 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi .
we are new to motorhomes and wondered if anybody had any general information with regard to wild camping in spain .not necessarily locations but more the spanish attitude to it ,and the legality that sort of thing . would appreciate any assistance ,we are leaving for San Pedro Del Pinatar, Murcia on the 26th March.
many thanks in advance.
geoffngill


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi geoffngill,

_officially_ wild camping is illegal in Spain. However I know from hearsay that in the low season (and off the coasts even in high season) it seems to be widely tolerated. Provided that you keep a low profile and mind the difference between "wild camping" and "overnight parking".

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 97486 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Many thanks*

 
Hi Boff,
many thanks for your reply ,not the answer we where hoping for but at least we know the situation ,any more info from anybody on any thing related to wild camping in spain would be useful.
many thanks 
Geoff & Gill


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Geoff & Gill
We live in Spain and possibly the best advice I can give you is to make sure that you park up with other motorhomers near you, that you get an alarm or alternatively buy some panic alarms from ebay and clip them to the inside of all your doors so if you have an intruder you will wake up, people sleep more soundly than they think they do, we recently foiled a breakin at 3.00 am at a heighbours home and no other neighbour woke up even though we were making a lot of noise, we use our MH for motocross racing and obviously park in the pits at meetings but if we have a long journey usually stop midway, we do exactly as I just said and to date no problems, incidentally there are often articles in the local costa papers usually brits complaining about motorhomers wild camping on the coast whatever you do don,t try to park in a dark corner away from others, park in a high street ( or similar)if on your own, we live just inland from Guardamar


----------



## 97486 (Jan 29, 2006)

*reply to C7KEN*

 
Hi C7KEN,
thanks very much for the further info ,to give you the full story we have bought two properties in San Pedro del Pinatar with the view to renting them out to holiday makers and we bought the motorhome to live in if both the apartments are let .
Thought we might do North africa in the winter ,we used to motorcross ,AMCA or ACU ?
regards
Geoff & Gill


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi *geoffngill*. We spent 5 years Wild Camping in Spain, mainly on the Costas. The information already given applies. In Winter you may be asked to move on and not return. The trick is to not overstay your welcome. A lot of the places where we used to park have now been turned into Apartment blocks and housing. We have always tried to park by ourselves and apart from having bikes stolen once (we left the Motorhome un-attended), we have had no other problems. :wink:


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Geoff & Gill
Its son Mark who races a Honda 450f ACU in UK but now trying to get a licence from the Spanish federation, should happen in the next week, sounds like the best thing you can do is park near to your properties but still alarm the doors, we have problems here with low lifes from so security is extremely important, leave no easy way in for them we have not had a problem but we are well alarmed, watchful and tooled up to look after ourselves 
Ken


----------



## 95106 (May 1, 2005)

*Idiots*

Went down to Spain for 2 weeks last September. 
Parked always with other campervans or in quiet towns that were well lit and 'felt' safe' 
Along the front of a couple of resorts where parking for the night was fine, guess who spoilt it? 
Instead of taking up one parking place that was clearly marked out from the kerb, there were motorhomes taking up 3 places parked along the kerb. These were 'in position' for days so that access to the beach was just across the road. 
As you can imagine the Spanish holidaymakers that wanted to parked were not amused at all. Nor were the disabled parkers whos spaces were ignored by the parked campers. 
As a consequence whereas we had parked for one night at a time in a correct bay we were now too embarrassed to park along with the idiots 
By the way, yes you guessed right it was the Brits that had spoilt it all


----------



## 97821 (Feb 22, 2006)

avoid highway areas. Those are the most dangerous of all !
I always exit the highway/motorway and find the tiniest, quieter town I can find. I have never ever had a problem


----------



## 101487 (Oct 21, 2006)

*camping in spain*

Hello mate,the first thing you need is the right spares and tools.You must take 2 breakdown triangles,a full spare set of bulb,a spare wheel and the tools to change them.Also make sure you display your GB sticker and also take a high isability jacket (like the road workers wear),stick to the speed limits even in the middle of nowhere i swear the police hide in the rabbit holes on the side of the roads.I general its not bad if you stick to there laws,also make sure you have the new european licence(the one with your photo on),all the best Chris!.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*wild camping*

Hi,geofangill,we went to spain i Jan of last year an we wild camped at a variety of locations south o murcia. Mazzarron (nice no problems,good cafes,portaloo's on the beach),Bol noevo (nice quite) outside Aguilas on the road to Carbeneros we stooped beside approx 20 other vans all wild camping! no problems,local police came in and checked nightly,rubbish skips provided and only 150 feet from the Med ! great if and when you required water drive upto the truck stop and drinking water. Waste was burried in the sand as neccessary. we stayed for 25 nights befor moving onto Malaga.
Take and park only where others are parked.remember safety in numbers.
Just remember and do the most impotant thing of all ENJOY !!!!


----------

